# Is dublin airport busy early sat morning?



## runner (12 Nov 2009)

Going to UK 6.30am Sat.
Is the airport busy this time of day at weekends, does anyone know?

R


----------



## RIAD_BSC (12 Nov 2009)

Usually yes, it can be. I've often got 7am-ish flights from Dublin on Saturdays and the place has been wedged. But you might be okay this week. Liverpool, Man Utd, Leeds etc are not playing this week, so the thousands of football fans that always fly over on Saturday mornings from Dublin won't be there. If you've checked in online, arrive at the airport at about 5.45am and you'll easily be ok to catch your plane. I'd say you'll make it even if you arrive at 6am.


----------



## runner (12 Nov 2009)

Thanks for quick reply - thats great!
Was thinging as well that the premiership matches not being on would be a help. Cheers.


----------



## mystry4all (12 Nov 2009)

Too Busy...I was surprised last saturday.....it took m about 45 minuts at the check in


----------



## niceoneted (12 Nov 2009)

It can be very busy or it could be quiet. It really varies all the time - I work at the airport. 
If you are flying Ryanair you could be flying from a gate at the end of pier D which can be a good 10-15 min walk - depending on pace. 
I would give myself a good 45 -50 mins at the least.


----------



## runner (13 Nov 2009)

Yes, its Ryanair.
Better be there an hour before to be sure then.


----------



## shesells (13 Nov 2009)

runner said:


> Yes, its Ryanair.
> Better be there an hour before to be sure then.



An hour? Good luck! Security the last two Saturdays I've been there for early flights took 45 and 55 mins.


----------



## mystry4all (13 Nov 2009)

Only at the check in took me 45 minutes and about 20 minutes at the security check....but i was with a baby and stroller....


----------



## Eanair (13 Nov 2009)

I would leave an hour at least - security queues can either be fine or terrible, and my experiences at that hour of the morning are usually towards the terrible side.


----------



## undo (13 Nov 2009)

How do people manage to waste that much time on security? I have flown out of Dublin airport around a 100 times by now, often in the mornings and on the weekends. I always arrive with just a few minutes to spare before boarding starts and *never* was late or missed a flight. I remember when security queues were bad a couple of years ago but then they stocked up on staff and x-ray machines and it has been grand ever since. Do people check in at the airport and somehow count that as "security" time? Or do they drop off bags and count that as "security"? If you are really just thinking of the one line with the x-ray at the end, I have *never* seen that take more than 15 minutes in years...


----------



## Eanair (13 Nov 2009)

Undo, I'm referring specifically to the queue with the x-ray at the end. I've flown from Dublin airport at least once a week for the past 6 months (yes, I know, my carbon footprint doesn't bear thinking about), with most flights between 6 and 7 a.m. On rare occasions the security queue has been fine, under 5 minutes, but my general experience has been that the queue is about 25-30 minutes. It's improved slightly since the end of the peak summer travel period, but can vary from day to day. I generally fly to the UK with Aer Lingus, so bag-dropping etc is very quick, and I'm not counting that time at all.


----------



## undo (13 Nov 2009)

Very weird. I am accumulating a carbon footprint at about the same pace, on the same days of the week - and the queue is always grand for me. Maybe it makes a huge difference which security checkpoint you pick, the left or the right one? I tend to go for the one on the right. But the few times I have gone to the one on the left, it was usually just as fine.


----------



## Eanair (13 Nov 2009)

Like all queues, the one I'm not in moves the fastest 

Either that or my uncaffeinated state at that hour of the morning is affecting my perception of time. See you in the queue!


----------



## csirl (13 Nov 2009)

I agree with undo. Even when it's busy, you're rarely more than 15min in the queue. When its not busy, you can be through in a couple of minutes. I think people use this as an excuse for missing a flight because they were distracted shopping or drinking in the bar.

Dublin airport is very busy most mornings at 6:30am. Remember that Ryanair have a load of planes permanently based on the airport and they all depart at this time.


----------



## runner (13 Nov 2009)

Thanks for all replies.
Im specifically interested only in sat mornings, and its a flight I CANT miss.
Im now thinking I will have to camp overnight!
Seriously, 5:30 there for 6:30 departure, already checked in on line, hand luggage only.
Surely Im safe with that schedule.


----------



## Eanair (13 Nov 2009)

Yep, should be fine with that. Have a good flight.


----------

